# iOS 8.2 et l'impression sous Ipad



## enclave84 (18 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Ipad 2 avec iOS 8.1: tout baigne 
Ipad 2 avec iOS 8.2: impossible d'imprimer !!!

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider à résoudre le problème de l'impression ? 
L'imprimante est une HP photosmart 6510 qui normalement est reconnue par AirPrint.
Et à propos d'AirPrint qui est susceptible d'être intégré à iOS 8.2, comment le trouver ? Rien, pas d'icônes ni de case à cocher ......

Faut-il systématiquement éviter les maj d'apple pour s'éviter des soucis ??? 

Merci de vos réponses  et bonne journée


----------



## Lauange (18 Mars 2015)

Salut, 
Ipad Air en 8.2 et aucun problème pour imprimer depuis safari.


----------



## enclave84 (19 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Navré, il ne se passe rien. Je n'ai pas le logo Airdrop et si je clique sur imprimer, il ne trouve pas l'imprimante alors que cette dernière est bien connectée en WiFi (elle fonctionne en WiFi avec un mac). Je n'ai trouver AUCUNE instruction qui me permette de communiquer avec l'imprimante. Alors que tout se passait merveilleusement bien avec 8.1 .......

Bonne journée


----------



## lineakd (20 Mars 2015)

@enclave84, fait une restauration de ton ipad à partir d'itunes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mars 2015)

J'ai eu ce problème avec une imprimante Canon. J'ai résolu le problème en désinstallant et réinstallant pilotes et logiciels sur le Mac. Mais dans mon cas, ça déconnait aussi sur le Mac.

Sinon, avant de faire une restauration de l'iPad, essaie de réinitialiser les paramètres réseau de l'imprimante (si elle a cette option) et de refaire la configuration wi-fi.


----------



## enclave84 (25 Mars 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @enclave84, fait une restauration de ton ipad à partir d'itunes.



Bonjour,

Oui, mais cela suppose de perdre toutes les applis achetées. Sauf astuce pour contourner, je préfère ne pas imprimer que de perdre des applis.
 Merci et bonne journée


----------



## lineakd (25 Mars 2015)

@enclave84, de la lecture pour la restauration. Sinon teste la solution de @Himeji mais il me semble que ton micrologiciel de ton imprimante n'a pas été mis à jour depuis fort longtemps par hp.


----------



## enclave84 (26 Mars 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @enclave84, de la lecture pour la restauration. Sinon teste la solution de @Himeji mais il me semble que ton micrologiciel de ton imprimante n'a pas été mis à jour depuis fort longtemps par hp.



Bonjour,
Merci pour la lecture. Mais je n'ai pas été assez explicite car mac et imprimante fonctionne très bien ensemble. Mais plus la tablette. 
Bonne journée


----------



## lineakd (26 Mars 2015)

@enclave84, je ne sais pas d'où viens ton problème, je te donne simplement des solutions car j'ai eu un problème identique au tien avec une canon ainsi que @Himeji. Il avait ouvert un sujet de discussion, ici.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2015)

enclave84 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Merci pour la lecture. Mais je n'ai pas été assez explicite car mac et imprimante fonctionne très bien ensemble. Mais plus la tablette.
> Bonne journée



Teste quand même la solution que je t'ai indiquée.


----------

